# Back in the Shop



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 21, 2007)

Well its been about 6 months since I spent any valuable time in the shop but finally made it out there although it took about 3 days to clean it up (YIPES) so I thought I would share what I have been up to.
 ST- One thing that drives me nuts is Small Parts Storage, what is the best way to handle this. I think everybody has there own way of dealing with this (if there is such a thing). I myself hate those little plastic storage cases with all those little drawers so I came up with a way thats turning out to be fantastic, I had around a 5-1/2" x 47" space under my miter saw so I made a drawer up to fit the space. In this drawer I made some 2" strips of 1/4" fir plywood and put 1-1/4" deep slots so they just fit together in the drawer. There is also room for another layer which I will make later in smaller lift out sections (see pic).
ND- I have a old 6" Jointer(which is still going strong) but it came with a small metal stand, metal wheels, and a butterfly locking system that raises and lowers the stand and also the pulley and belt was exposed ( a accident waiting to happen) so I figured enough is enough and made a whole new stand for it which I made a removable cover for the pulley and belt. I used better 2-1/2" swivel wheels (2 locking) and full dust collection. Well after using this last weekend kinda wish I had done this years ago (see pics).
RD- Finished the Drill Press stand.
Th- moved my heater and installed a Wall Thermostat
  I got more to come as I complete them so hopefully I haven't bored you all to much.
More of these pics on next post


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 21, 2007)

Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 21, 2007)

Lookin' good Daryl, I'll bet the thing you will cherrish the most is the dust collection. It will help you to breathe so much better while you're working in the shop, not to mention the fire hazard of loose dust around the shop. Hang in there man.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks glennjanie, the whole purpose of the shop refit is for Dust collection and in fact I have a 1-1/2hp delta sitting in the corner that I use once in a while but most of my machines are not fitted so its high time to get this done. You know things are bad when your Dust collector is covered in dust AHLOL


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 21, 2007)

AWESOME!!

Come organize my shop Daryl!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 22, 2007)

Sure Tom, Problem is that YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO FIND ANYTHING LOL


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 10, 2007)

So what about everyone else, what have some of you been up to in your workshop?? pics would be nice


----------



## elementx440 (Feb 12, 2007)

my shop is my unheated garage... and it's about 3 degrees out, soo, i don't get much done in the winter.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 13, 2007)

3 degrees OUCH or should I say bhurrrrrrrr. 
I had the same problem when I bought this place. The walls where done and sheeted but the ceiling had nothing so I added a vapour barrier and through in a 220 dryer plug and bought a Construction heater. Oh what a blessing.
 Don't worry spring is coming yepeeeeeeee


----------

